# Forums Direct URL.



## arnisador (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm traveling, and I tried typing this to get to the forums:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forums

Of course that final *s* goofed it up, but I'm sure I'll do it again next time. Can you make that redirect (as opposed to trying to make me learn something)?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2008)

done


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, dude!


----------

